# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Lucid Dreaming And Favorite Things About It

## DawnEye11

Lately, ive noticed a lack of motivation to lucid dream. Feels like if I do lucid dream it'll feel like nothing to me. But when I do get lucid, even though my feelings are melancholic at times, when im in a certain place I feel calm and excited about what I can do in the dream. This makes me wonder if I should try doing the dream map thing and going to my fav dream spots that make me happy.

However, when im moving from place to place,  i might run into a dark dc but who cares. I tell them off and they leave after they notice that im not going to let them be that way. Positive thoughts help but I also noticed that the dream world feels empty lately. There are characters but now that im not seeing my favorite dream characters/guides around im kind of disappointed. Its like all im meeting are empty shells and that pop in than out.

Again, my favorite thing about dreaming was my fav dc/dream guide and ending up in awesome places. Even the possibility of uncovering/discovering  something new. I dont like to be in the dream world only to find emptiness. But its how it is i guess. Im thinking what I should do though. If I should find something that will give that spark again but I dont even know. Im a master of a dream world that are in my hands to control. But all I find is scrap and meaningless actions.  I guess this was  basically me letting my emotions/thoughts out about it. Feel like a pirate who came back after a long journey, found gold and fake gold but all the good gold got blown away on the way back.

----------


## JadeGreen

Your poll is missing an option that says: "You decide what the dream world means and if it is empty or not."

----------


## DawnEye11

> Your poll is missing an option that says: "You decide what the dream world means and if it is empty or not."



If Im made to decide what it means, than I guess it is something important to me and yet something stale.

----------


## Sageous

And yet, this is still the case:





> Your poll is missing an option that says: "You decide what the dream world means and if it is empty or not."



Your dream world is not a place you go, DreamCafe, _it is you_.  The emptiness you experience is reflection, like it or not, of your own expectations and moods, and not a facet of some dream world.  In other words, it is completely within your power to make your dreams as interesting or dull as they can be; the direction you take is totally up to you, and is not the result of some other or greater function.

The funny thing is, when I read your post I got the impression that you already know this, and are thinking about upgrading your LD experience on your own terms, yet your poll seems to imply that your dream world might be _fated_ to emptiness.  Jadegreen might be making a good point: perhaps there ought to have been a choice in the poll that read something like "No, and I can prove it to myself by allowing those shells to (re)fill with wonderful things."

finally:





> If Im made to decide what it means, than I guess it is something important to me and yet something stale.



 You are not made to decide anything, DreamCafe.  Decisions are by definition a choice, and not a command.  You might not wish to hear this, but that staleness is a reflection of your own expectation, and not something thrust upon you.

----------


## DawnEye11

I know the dream world is not a place you go to since its all in my mind. I just call it that since it feels like a different place even though its not. But yeah, you guys are right. I can fill those empty shells with wonderful things but it feels like at times, that im not supposed to be lucid dreaming. I get a thought like the purpose of lucid dreaming is somewhat blurred with the purpose of non lucid dreaming. That it was created for only certain things. That perhaps having fun in it was not what it was made for. So your most likely right and the things in my dreams reflect that. Perhaps they've reflected that for a while and I actually started believing it was true at times.

----------

